# Problema heladera Ariston



## DAXMO (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola foro nuevamente algo no funca, la situacion es que la heladera es no frost y funciona tipo comercial con circuito cerrado de aire en el freezer y arriba en la heladera el cual es compartido, tiene una sola bocha.
Lo que le pasa es que van ya dos veces que da error de temperatura en mas, y se nota que viene bien y por ahi la cosa no esta tan fria, la desarme y resulta que en el radiador que esta en el freezer y de ahi se reparte el frio para arriba tambien, se junta hielo lo que impide que el ventilador haga su trabajo. Ya va la segunda vez en un periodo de dos meses (tira bastante) asi que la estoy controlando a ver que hace, la primera vez estime que abria quedado la puerta abierta??
Adjunto una foto para que se vea como es, porque ahi tiene como la mayoria de las heladeras creo... una resistencia que recorre parte del radiador que es la descongela cuando la heladera esta en temperatura y ha cortado el frio: la medi con el tester y tiene resistencia, no se habria cortado.
La pregunta es que resistencia debe medir mas o menos para saber si esta dentro de rango, o descartar y ver si es otra cosa que controle la temperatura de alguna parte del circuito que pueda estar funcionanado mal.
Gracias, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2012)

Si el radiador se "bloquea" con hielo , la heladera enfria muy mal .

En algunos modelos de heladeras , el termostato-"automático" , tiene tres patas y una de ellas controla la resitencia.

En otros modelos queda en paralelo con los contactos del termostato , entonces al cortar ,  la resistencia trabaja en serie con el motor apagado (la resistencia consume muy poco).

- Ponele corriente a la resistencia sola y verificá que entibie. Si no entibia , reemplazala directamente. Si entibia , agregale dos cables con una lamparita de 5 Watts para "ver" su funcionamiento.

Saludos !


----------



## DAXMO (Sep 15, 2012)

Dos metros, usted me guia directamente donde debo ir  En cualquier momento la desarmo y pruebo, luego le comento.
Gracias. Saludos


----------



## sandro 100 (Oct 2, 2012)

hola soy nuevo en el foro, algo sé de heladeras, quizas lo hayas solucinado ya pero... sirve para los que leen. tu error pueden ser tres causas : 1 la mas comun al destapar vas a ver un contactor ese que esta arriba con cables azules y amarillos, medi si hay continuidad si la hay probala luego en frio (vaso con hielo)si no abre compra eso. 2) la resistencia es lo que en la foto se ve que entran dos pines negros, retirala es un caño con resistencia interna, proba continuidad o se puede solo unos seg directa a dos veinte. 3)el ducto que va hacia abajo se tapo y no permite circular el aire frio. esp que sirva


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2012)

*Sandro 100* bienvenido al Foro y gracias por tu aporte 

Saludos !


----------



## DAXMO (Oct 6, 2012)

Hola, de vuelta: antes que nada gracias por los aportes y bien venido nuevo forista.
Justo hoy la despongele de vuelta, asi que tiro mas o menos un mes, no tenia mucho hielo pero se hace una capa  en la entrada de abajo, es ahi donde es obstruye.
La verdad que no hice ninguna prueba, estoy decidido a conseguir esta semana la resistencia.., pero ahora que me decis asi, esa cajita que esta arriba del radiador (a la izquierda de la foto apoyada en el radiador, no el enchufe del gabinete) con los cuatro cables dos azules y dos amarillos, ahi que hay? (recien me avivo la podria haber desarmado). Vos decis que hay un contactor tipo rele? Por ahi esta pegoteado; porque la resistencia me da continuidad.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## DAXMO (Oct 15, 2012)

Lo atamo con alambre...
Estuve investigando bastante y resulta que este modelo no tiene ni reloj, ni bimetalico: es con plaqueta, sensores... pero siempre se llega al mismo resultado, hace lo mismo que las otras.
Asi que la vengo siguiendo cada tanto la corro y miro el recipiente para ver si tiene algo de agua
Pero la abri y descubri que en general el evaporador esta limpio salvo la parte de abajo y un costado que son justamente lugares criticos, esto lo hice porque me doy cuenta que puedo tener estos problemas porque se corta mucho la luz ultimamente, lo que hace creo que el hielo se derrita un poco y se cristalice en el evaporador.
No obstante ahora se que la heladera tiene un proceso de descongelamiento cada entre 4 o 10 horas masomenos, contrariamente yo pensaba que lo hacia cuando cortaba el termostato...no.
Asi que procedi a darle corriente a la resistencia y funca bien, calienta lindo y parejo: y ahi el segundo descubrimiento, por algun motivo quizas cuando al principio quedo abierto el freezer toda una noche, puede ser, resulta que la resitencia no hacia contacto con el evaporador en varios lugares mas que nada abajo de todo que es donde se juntaba una panza de hielo grueso. Por algun motivo se deformo alguno de los dos elementos, asi que con la ayuda y super delicadamente de un destornillador finito y alambre de cobre la fui llevando a hacer contacto lo mejor posible con el radiador en esos lugares.
Y ahora esta andando, espero que sea eso, ya que durante estos dias averigue en un par de casas de repuestos de linea blanca y no hay ni remotamente repuestos de esa marca ni para adaptar o inventar nada.
Saludos, comentare.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2012)

Bueno , por lo menos la vas llevando y entendiendo , hace algunos años había una que tenía un timer de descongelado nocturno , que había que "poner en hora"  , encima estaba "escondido" al lado de la bocha.

Así que por ahí *de día* enfriaba poco 

Saludos !


----------

